# divorce over deer horns what a waste



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

the vet told my wife that the dogs need their teeth cleaned at 40$ per dog , he also stated that when growing up on the family ranch that the dogs would chew on deer bones and horns , well ding went the light , so my wife got a hammer and busted up my trophy deer , mind you most were cull bucks? most were less than 130 B&C but still nice enough to save , well all are now in nice chewable pieces !! my mind is blowen what a waste , most came off my family ranch and cant be replaced , i am P Oed she wants to know how she can make it right , my comment is you can't !!! i don't know what to feel , mad , sad , both !!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Oh man...not a good idea from the better half.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

your kidding right??


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope you are joking.........


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

sorry about your horns , however you have a free pass for atleast 2 years!!! Any time she get mad just say "deer horns" and your off the hook.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sounds like you deserve a hunting trip to make up for it.


Maybe somewhere in deep south Texas will help with your despare and anguish.


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

I heard womens shoes are good for dogs teeth !


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

H*ll no i am not , my heart is busted up , it took my 35 years of the best of the best collection , now they are dog chew


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Eewwww! Dang, that hurts.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

divorce= more heart ache no matter how mad you are... her shoes will cost= no no!

Sounds like you lost a lot of memories(sorrry),,, time to make new ones,, get on that trophy ranch you've dreamed of and get revenge!


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

*KEEP THE DOGS,,GET RID OF THE WIFE*.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*** Over !!!!


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude, you need to get over that but it dosen't mean you shouldn't milk it for all it's worth. Ask your wife what her most prized possession is. Not something of great monetary value or anything that can be replaced but something that is dear to her, even if it's a memory. Then ask her how she'd feel if you took a huge **** on it. I think what hurts you most is how insensitve she was with what she did and not what she actually did. My wife has a tendency to be insensitve also in regards to things I feel strongly about so I know where you're coming from but you just gotta let her know that she hurt you and move on. There's a difference between someone being insensitive and someone who just dosen't care. The one's who just don't care, you can do without but I know my wife, although she can be insensitve at times, will be there for me when I need her. Good Luck.


----------



## aggiepetro07 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, my wife bought ours Iams tartar treats and Greenies Petsmart


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

And yes, they should be replaced within the next 2 yrs with new one's from a trophy ranch.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The only way she can redeem herself is to buy you a hunt on the King Ranch.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Im thinking three-way with the baby sitter 

but since we know that aint happening, maybe new deer rifle, scope and a couple of hunts at the King Ranch...


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Bud, I feel your pain. My wife sent my first buck's horns to her dad in Cali.(as a christmas present) so he could make pens. The horns were of a scrubby 8 about 8"wide but they were my first. I was lucky enough to get them back but they were broken. The memories are what matter, not the horns. Good luck with the grieving process and milk her for every drop. 

Like I said wife's screw up = free pass


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Im With Lovec


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

She was obviously ****** at you to start with.....we don't do things like that for no reason! What did you do to that poor woman to make her lash out like that???hwell:


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's just F'ed up! I agree with the 3-way...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Why would she do that? Those are grounds for Divorce.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

bummer..........................................no bueno what goes around.......................?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yes RR*



Rack Ranch said:


> *** Over !!!!


and she in the process broke the flag stones on the porch doing it !!!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

For sure what Lovec said , maybe twice


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Eewwww! Dang, that hurts.


Hey Pablo, I hope you're wife doesn't get the same advice from your vet.

LMAO


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Make her go to Counseling by herself.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Send her to me for a couple of days, I seem to make them miserable for the rest of thier lives.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

that hurts just looking at it!


Sean Hoffmann said:


> Hey Pablo, I hope you're wife doesn't get the same advice from your vet.
> 
> LMAO


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I say you get a new AR-15 so you can dispatch many deer muy rapido to make it back up. A few hunts to a game ranch would be good too.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm very sorry about your collection, dude, but dang that's funny.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Tally up what you own and deduct 60% from that and see if it really is that big a deal.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I showed this to my wife...said "You already know better, but check this out!"

All the blood drained from her face. She is more sentimental than I am.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dude, that's just not right! But it is funny though.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Please tell us you forgot April Fools was on the 1st.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Hey Pablo, I hope you're wife doesn't get the same advice from your vet.
> 
> LMAO


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Dang I sure wish this story started on April 1 for a joke, wow, did she not know how much you love to hunt and how important those were to you? Good Luck, but I would just forgive her and move on......with your new rifle, a hunt at the king ranch for the next 5 years of course


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Please tell me this is a late April fools joke. My stomach is in knots just thinking about it...she's got mixed up priorities for sure.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I can only see three possibilities;

The mrs hates your guts

She is psycho

This is payback for something. 

She is incredibly stupid and insensitive. 

They all lead to the same point. Hope you have a pre nup.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> I can only see three possibilities;
> 
> The mrs hates your guts
> 
> ...


I have to agree. What is up with that? No one could be that.........uninformed!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Not to be mean, but I would say your wife is paying you back for something.


Or she has no sense. Antlers purposely mounted on the wall or on a form and she breaks them.

All I would have to say is come on, take a minute to think woman, good grief.

I could see if they were a pile of old bleached antlers in a corner somewhere.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Trust me if she truly feels bad, you life is going to be pure heaven for a while. Whats done is done so now you should be planning your fantasy list. Whoever said 3some with the sitter is thinking in the right direction!

FYI, I went crazy when my wife pulled my horns off the wall! I can just imagine how you feel!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I have to agree. What is up with that? No one could be that.........uninformed!


I don't thank we are getting the hole story.
she had to be P about something


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

that's sad to hear, good luck with replenishing you collection


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Are the dogs teeth white now?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow. Just.....Wow.

That is certainly grounds for divorce and I would have already filed if I were in your shoes. It's more than the deer.....it's a complete lack of respect.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Hoffmann, that was cold, dude. Payback is coming.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope your wife is super hot and rich. Or I don't think it could be forgiven. Even then it doesn't sound too bright.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> She was obviously ****** at you to start with.....we don't do things like that for no reason! What did you do to that poor woman to make her lash out like that???hwell:


I got "red" for this comment from John Galt. I was trying to make light of a devastating situation for Pilar. I completely understand how hurtful this situation could be for a husband...heck, even for a wife. My husband and I both love to hunt and fish and we both have our trophies on the wall. I respect his as much as mine. Just because my antlers are bigger doesn't mean......oh well, never mind. So, if anyone else was offended by my comments, I apologize. It was an LOL moment. Oh, and John Galt, watch what you type from now and use NO humor or I might ding you with a little RED. LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

just wondering... why does it have to be a 3 way with the babysitter?

I'd be so ****** off, a 2 way would be fine with me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cloudfishing said:


> Are the dogs teeth white now?


lmao.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I heard that ladies shoes are also very good for dogs teeth.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a wood chipper you can borrow


----------



## duckhacker (Mar 13, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> just wondering... why does it have to be a 3 way with the babysitter?
> 
> I'd be so ****** off, a 2 way would be fine with me.


or 3 way w/ babysitter and her friend!!!


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

wow....ROTFL ......WOW ... did yall get married yesterday?
feel for ya .. good luck


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

wooman said:


> I heard womens shoes are good for dogs teeth !


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*only for the dogs & shoes*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> i have a wood chipper you can borrow


C only for her dogs ,shoes , grandma's china, and her , no not her LoL , she and my maid , i have other planes for ! as the maid threw away our tax records


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

go and find some branches from a tree and tape them on the deer head....leave it on the wall. That will be one great conversation piece....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I didnt read all the post just too many. Do you have any pictures. Folks out there can make replicas you just caint tell..

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You might consider keeping your mounts at the girlfriends place, though the wife may already know about that :biggrin:


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow, i can't help but think there's more to this story than you're telling us. At any rate, as mentioned multiple times, this is a situation you can make the most out of. BTW, are the dogs teeth whiter?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That dog would be dead in my house, white teeth or not. The wife, well, this is just another shining example of why I'm single. Dude, don't let her anywhere NEAR your boat.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

You should have life maid for the next few years. Sell her **** to get you new toys. I am mad for you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

so, how hot is your maid ???


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

wow....sorry to hear that. I have troubel wrapping my head around how she could be that mean or that dumb. Either way your mounts are gone. And having her get you a trip on the King ranch sounds fun, but I'm guessing that you would end up paying for it so how would that be fair,lol?


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't believe that!!!!! I feel your pain man. I bet you were in a serious state of disbelief!


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

What about taking the dogs to a kennel or a friends house for awhile. Then get some replica head mounts made of them, of course smiling to show off their white teeth. Mount them where your horns were, get a case of beer, then wait for her reaction.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Smart women can do some really stupid things sometimes.*

They definitely have a different point if view about things involving us, however sometimes it doesn't show until we are not looking. I've been married almost 40 years now and I can think of 4 or 5 times my wife did things that I still don't understand why. Two different times it almost cost her her life. I consider my wife very intelligent, however that doesn't mean she always does the smart thing. Being intelligent and being smart are not the same thing. Some intelligent people can't find their butt with both hands. Pilar's wife probably just did what she thought was best thing, and she found a use for those old horns Pilar didn't have a use for! LOL 
Don't worry Pilar, as you get older those old deer racks don't mean much anyway, but a partner in old age does! :headknock


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Women... Can't live with them, can't kill them, lol. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Whoa!! How long have you been married? There's no way a woman can marry a hunting man and NOT know what the antlers mean to him???


I agree with the statement made earlier... from now on conversations would go something like this...

"Hey hon, thought I'd go down to such and such and do some hunting." 
"But Dear, we have that ..." 
"DEAR HORNS!!! DEAR HORNS!!!"


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

I just showed my wife this and she said "even though I hate the deer antlers and mounts that I have she would never think of doing this. And that you do have a free pass to buy what ever deer rifle you want and go hunting when ever and where ever you want...." Also she said for for your anniversary, mothers day, Christmas and her birthday you need to buy her deer antler gifts. (deer antler chandelier, lamps and furniture) 
Click on link for ideas. http://www.antlerartinc.com/
Also what vet do you use because dentals cost way more than 40.00


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

A poignant story....
Little Cindy and Billy were setting down to dinner with Mom & Dad. Mom was serving venison, but want to surprise little Billy and Cindy by making them guess what it was. As they are chewing their first piece and commenting on how good it was, Mon asked "Can either of you tell me what it is that you are eating?"
Both of them made guesses but were wrong, so Mom gave them a hint "It's something that Mom often calls your Father!"
Little Cindy shrieks "SPIT IT OUT BILLY!!! ITS ARSE HOLE"


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Have you any photo's of the antlers? A taxidermist could make you some replicas if you want to try and put things back to some semblance of order. I know they "are never the same", but it is one way to perhaps bring back the memories of the animals from the family ranch.

Good luck working things out. This is another example of what happens when one spouse thinks they have a great idea, but doesn't double check before following through...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

For once Spout make some sence...Guess being he's been down that road ,He has a few wise words...

All I can say is..Love is Grand....
Divorce starts at $20 grand

Oxx...


waterspout said:


> divorce= more heart ache no matter how mad you are... her shoes will cost= no no!
> 
> Sounds like you lost a lot of memories(sorrry),,, time to make new ones,, get on that trophy ranch you've dreamed of and get revenge!


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

how did it work out?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Divorce is going to cost you so big , something like 20% of your pay for one kid. use the money and go hunting to replace the horn. you should have enogh experince by now to be able to replace it quickley as you are not a newbie in hunting anymore .

Sincerely 


your wife's Aty


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What does the babysitter say about the ssitutation


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Post pics of the mounts that were damaged.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope your wife is a smokin hot blonde, thats the only thing that would have saved her at my house.


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow I don't know what to say!!!!!!!!!!! I am divorced and shoot man( I would rather be beaten with a barbed wire fence) then see that I'm sorry for that.............


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

There have been some Yellowfin Tuna at the floaters, take her fishing offshore, more than one person has been "accidently" pulled over the side by a big YFT.....:dance:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

That is truly one of the craziest things that I have ever heard. I cannot even suggest a way to handle the situation because it is mind blowing that someone could do that. It appears that she may have some sort of hidden aggression related to your outdoor hobbies. This may be a lot deeper. Nonetheless, it sucks and I am so sorry that happened to you. _*You can't fix stupid!!!!*_


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very bad decision


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*I can think of a way to get over it*

I vote 3 Way too, you can always get some more deer but you may never have another chance to milk a situation like this.lol Seriously I feel your pain...


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

All i know is my woman knows that horns do not get touched much less beat down to pieces put a foot in her *****


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

It's a good thing your vet did not recomend leather wallets for dogs teeth. I bet deer antlers were the second recomended item to clean teeth, first was probably something she liked. 

Sounds stange to me to go to all the trouble of taking mounts down just for dogs teeth when a million other things could easily have been done. 
Really strange act?????? Somethings up with this story. Can Paul Harvey finish this?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

man, THIS IS GREAT. 


muddnasty.... that comment combined with the charlie brown just about killed me, i laughed so d am hard! 


i have no idea what horns mean to folks, as i've never shot anything with horns, but man, to pull a 3WAY!! holy cow, that must be some serious payback!!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's called Milkbones you stupid......


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Make her glue every single piece back together.........then divorce her


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

does she have any good looking friends??????? just a thought would make me feel better


----------

